# New fantastic welder



## Torbo (Nov 4, 2014)

It was purchased new welder at the weekend. It was a Reli 200, at good price and maximum 200 amps. Variable height and div. peculiarities. Tried it a little to some tasks, and it was difficult to stop! I welded absolutely beautiful, like putting on thick paint with a artist brush. 
But it had not wheel suspension on it. So then I had to make. It went okay, but I'll make a better grip for better control of the "vehicle". The carriage also got hold of the gas bottle. Mison or CO2. 
I did not have loose wheel, so I decided to make two of 3 mm aluminum plate and turn them round in the lathe. The outer edge of the rim was built on with aluminum strips which were welded together to form a ring. The hub, two aluminiumrods with 10 mm holes in it. 
They should have 2-3 mm rubber tires, but so far, gaffa tape tire. 
It provides extreme low profile: 20/2 R3,5 - 10 profile! Take that! 
Which tires should I use rubber from a hose to the tire, I obtain? 
ramma: :thinking:


And extreme low profile. Then I can weld in cornering high speed ... )


To fasten the welder I turned four guide pins that go Up in the rubber feet of the appliance. 


As for fixing gas bottle I made a circular ring of 1 mm plate, which was welded to the end of the frame / wagon. I took the job of adapting it down in the recess at the end. And with 2 mm clearance I have room to paint and duct tape top. When should the "sit" alone.


----------



## Inflight (Nov 4, 2014)

Very cool fabrication & design. I like your cylinder cut-out in the rectangular tubing.  Quite clever.

Matt


----------



## Torbo (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks!
The cylinder-cut was taken with a lot of 6 mm drill hole, and then angle grinder. In the recess I will put a cylinder that match the Mison/CO2 gas cylinder. 
I will have 2 mm space for paint and some gaffatape in the top. 
To get the wheel axle stable I welded a nuts on each side for the wheel axle. I will paint the wagon with rim paint I think. 
The next and last is to make a handle. 
Some good ideas?


----------



## Torbo (Nov 10, 2014)

I forgot to tell about the welder. It is a inverter technology. That means small dimensions and good effect.

It could weld with less use of gas. I tried with 5 l/min, and it worked well. Outside I  think I need more....

May bee I ned ti safe and by some parts now, for some reasons? 
It was not an normal welder shop....


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 10, 2014)

Great job on the cart!!    & Yes i agree inverter welders are awesome especially for hobby use due to the compact size for a given output.    
We used to buy Miller Syncrowave 350's for production here at work.   However for last 5 yrs or so we are replacing them one by one with Maxstar 200 DX an the operators love them.


----------



## Torbo (Nov 17, 2014)

In the weekend I got nearly ready with the welding wagon:



on top I put on a ring with 1 mm steel plate and simply filler and primer to make it extra strong.
I need to make a handle.. I will look for som material first...


----------



## Torbo (Dec 17, 2014)

Ready, but may be I should make an holder for the cables?


----------



## Torbo (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all "forumists"!



From my Volvo Duett and me.


----------



## Micke S (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Christmas back !

The nice little house looks very charming :thumbsup:
Not to mention it is less to clean and paint etc.


----------



## Torbo (Dec 24, 2014)

En stuga i Sverige er inte ille!
A cottage in Bäckefors in Sweden is not bad....
And a nice cat and garage.







There is another house there to with better kitchen, and near Norway where I work and live half of the time.....
Near some other inside here to..

So over tomorrow I will go to Sweden and my projects...


----------



## thomas s (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice job on the welding cart. thomas s


 	 		 			:thumbzup3:


----------



## Torbo (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks! I have not tried the low profile tire yet. It is rubber from a tire tube. 2 mm and 20 mm rim, that must be: 10 profile i think....

My cat is always around, so if I fall of the cart?....


----------

